# Add IP camera to website



## sob_1939 (Jan 10, 2007)

My daughter has a dog kennel and would like to put video of some of the dogs on her wetsite. I have been looking at the Intellinet 501583 camera. It appears that it will do the job, but after reading the User Manual I am not sure how. I could use some help to get started before I buy the camera.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Seems a little pricey for the specs, but it should do what you're looking to do.

It will require a network cable long enough to reach from the camera to the router (or other network hardware). 

Looking at the user guide, it appears you can just forward the port of the camera to the internet and provide the customers with a non-administrator username/password to view the video. It would just be a matter of placing a link to the camera's IP address on the website. 

To be honest though, I don't think this particular model is a very good deal.

I did a search on newegg.com (my favorite tech retailer) and found this camera, which costs ~50 dollars less and also has wireless support, which means you wouldn't have to string network cable up like christmas lights. I'm not positive what sort of remote web features it has, but I would assume they're close to those of the other camera.


----------



## sob_1939 (Jan 10, 2007)

I took your advise and ordered a Trendnet camera. I ordered the TV-IP100 version because I do not need wireless. Thank you for your help.

SOB


----------

